# retrieve password



## neo_leopard (Sep 8, 2009)

i forgot my box pass. what should i do to retrieve my password. 
installing a new would be good. baut i prever retrieve the pass first. please help me


----------



## Alt (Sep 8, 2009)

Its not possible to retrieve, except bruteforcing =)
You an change it booting in single user mode and then do `mount -a`, then change it with `passwd`


----------



## neo_leopard (Sep 8, 2009)

i allready change my root passwords but still can connect to my box using putty. usually i can enter trough my root using ssh port. what should i do so i can login to my root login using ssh.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

How many times should we tell everyone that logging in straight to the root account over ssh is a very very bad idea? If you really really need to do this, at least use key-based authentication, *not* password-based authentication. If you don't really need to do this (trust me: you don't), just log in as a regular user (in the wheel group) and use su to get root.


----------



## neo_leopard (Sep 8, 2009)

dutch dont be angry at me. i know youve been telling me alot. if its for me only i can accept it. but its for another person that has less knowledge. telling thgem alot is useless. so please tell me what should i do so my box can entered using ssh. because when i use "passwd" it only change passwd for local only.it behind the reuter anyway. so its not to harmless. its useless to hack it. if using key what shoul id o. helpme please.


----------



## Zare (Sep 8, 2009)

Open /etc/ssh/sshd_config, find the PermitRootLogin line, make sure it says "PermitRootLogin Yes", and that it isn't commented with (#).

Having said that, if it's on local network behind the router and sshd port isn't forwarded to outside world, security issues are not that high...


----------



## Alt (Sep 8, 2009)

Cant you adduser and ssh-login with him, then do `su` ?
wtf linuxism to ssh with root or startx from root... Get accustomed to normal system functioning...


----------



## neo_leopard (Sep 8, 2009)

i allready adduser. but still i can not login using ssh. reinstalling may sove the problem but its so depressing. to install it again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

Zare said:
			
		

> Having said that, if it's on local network behind the router and sshd port isn't forwarded to outside world, security issues are not that high...



Ah yes, I almost forgot: routers _never_ get hacked into, so allowing root access to anything behind it is completely harmless!


----------



## Alt (Sep 8, 2009)

neo_leopard said:
			
		

> i allready adduser. but still i can not login using ssh. reinstalling may sove the problem but its so depressing. to install it again.


How you login, what it says?


----------



## sand_man (Sep 11, 2009)

Alt said:
			
		

> Cant you adduser and ssh-login with him, then do `su` ?
> wtf linuxism to ssh with root or startx from root... Get accustomed to normal system functioning...



Why is that a Linuxism? Clearly FreeBSD users do it also...


----------



## Alt (Sep 11, 2009)

Because of order supposes.
And when some users run their X from root, others must think its linuxism. Because of order..


----------

